# My Ford's



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

2007 F-350 6.0L Dump
2006 F-250 5.4L Pickup that wasn't at the shop for the picture
2005 F-350 5.4L Pickup

Haven't put the plows or spreader on yet will put up another picture as soon as they are on


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Those will look great with Boss V plows.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Those look good!


----------



## Grass Master (Feb 17, 2008)

Nice trucks, Western plows?


----------



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

The Dump as a 9ft SS X-Blade, the 350 Pickup has a 8'6 Fisher V, The 250 has a 8' Fisher HD Straight blade. And I just picked up the new 1.8cy Fisher Polycaster for the Dump


----------



## Grass Master (Feb 17, 2008)

Well,.......... I guess I don't know my plow mounts very well. 

Still nice rigs.


----------



## Nozzleman (Feb 6, 2003)

Nice trucks. How come the dump has RI plates?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

good looking trucks.


----------



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

We do work in RI and CT and have offices in both locations. We bring all of the trucks to CT to plow snow tho, Not enough in RI to bother with.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Very very nice!


----------



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments everyone. I love my fords they are great plow trucks. Now I just need to add a skid steer to the fleet for moving snow around.


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

cda817;867932 said:


> 2007 F-350 6.0L Dump
> 2006 F-250 5.4L Pickup that wasn't at the shop for the picture
> 2005 F-350 5.4L Pickup
> 
> Haven't put the plows or spreader on yet will put up another picture as soon as they are on


someone has good taste in the lighting department ...


----------



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

I use all Whelen Lights the dump has the light bar w/ takedowns and alley lights, 500 series leds in the grill and 4 more of the 500 series in the rear of the truck. It also has whelen led brake lights and back up lights in the light box that you can see on rear of the truck.

The 350 Pickup has a whelen dual dash light and a 8 head traffic advisor on the backrack.

The 250 Pickup has a low profile 24" strobe light bar on a back rack.

You can't miss my trucks in the winter time I have people pull over when the dump truck is all lit up they think its an ambulance. The lights are so bright you can barely look at it.


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

Very nice rigs. Professional appearance. I like the lights too. Can't be too safe.


----------



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

Finally all three together and clean!


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

looks realy good man! I like how you have the same body styles.....how do you like the fisher spreader?


----------



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

Thank you!...I love the new spreader being able to push a button and your spreading salt instantly is great. Has plenty of power wet sand to dry salt it moves and spreads it all. No problems other than the flow gate was cut a little to long on one side and when closed down it hit the conveyor and broke the gate. Dealer replaced it on the spot.


----------



## silvercity (Jan 10, 2009)

Looks good...


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

cda817;944306 said:


> Thank you!...I love the new spreader being able to push a button and your spreading salt instantly is great. Has plenty of power wet sand to dry salt it moves and spreads it all. No problems other than the flow gate was cut a little to long on one side and when closed down it hit the conveyor and broke the gate. Dealer replaced it on the spot.


How much ballest do you run with the EZV? Do you have any pics with it up, to show how much it squats?


----------



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

I don't run with any real ballast I usually have 2 or 3 snowblowers in the bed and 3 or 4 bags of salt. It carries the plow very well and this picture is without Timbrens I just picked up a set and will be installing them this week. It only squats about 1" with the plow up.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

How much do you figure an 09 GMC 2500 HD would squat with about 500-600lbs of ballest?


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

GMCHD plower;944581 said:


> How much do you figure an 09 GMC 2500 HD would squat with about 500-600lbs of ballest?


A ****load...Torsion bars & coil overs are for race cars not pickups...Thats the problem with todays people they buy trucks & bitc# & moan about the ride so thats why these "Truck":laughing: manufacturers are putting race car suspension in a truck for ride quality


----------



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

My cousin has a 2010 Chevy 3500 Dump he put a 8'6" Extreme V on it and the front end was so low he couldn't drive it and with the torsion bars turned all the way up. He put timbrens in and it is tolerable he said.


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

cda817;944690 said:


> My cousin has a 2010 Chevy 3500 Dump he put a 8'6" Extreme V on it and the front end was so low he couldn't drive it and with the torsion bars turned all the way up. He put timbrens in and it is tolerable he said.


Thank you....I wasn't just referring to GM products, it's all these so called heavy duty pick ups it just so happens that GM is the worst offender


----------



## RMC LANDSCAPING (Dec 21, 2009)

how about that whelen led light bar! how do you like it?


----------



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

Love it! It has take downs and alley spots as well never thought I would need, them now I don't know what I'd do without them. I also have two tir6's in the grill and 4 in the rear of the dump body as well. This truck is lit up like a Christmas tree!


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

Thats a Professional looking fleet! I like them all!!


----------



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

cda817;944745 said:


> Love it! It has take downs and alley spots as well never thought I would need, them now I don't know what I'd do without them. I also have two tir6's in the grill and 4 in the rear of the dump body as well. This truck is lit up like a Christmas tree!


ya i hear you i have the same lightbar on my 250 and its amazing. its not a dump so i have takedowns alleys and rear work lights which are great. people deff cannot miss a big whelen bar all lit up. cda fleet looks real nice. that generation super duty was a good one. great trucks. good luck this year manpayup


----------



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

Ya I have whelen lights in all three trucks and would never buy anything else. Love this generation Ford as well they are really well built. Good luck to you too.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

GMCHD plower;944477 said:


> How much ballest do you run with the EZV? Do you have any pics with it up, to show how much it squats?


Its a Ford, there's no squatting!


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Looks good, you got a really nice fleet.


----------



## Outd00r Maint.. (Nov 17, 2009)

how are the 5.4l in those years?any good?strong enough to push snow? i might be looking for one this summer


----------



## Outd00r Maint.. (Nov 17, 2009)

**double post**


----------



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

I have no complaints about the 5.4l little to no maintenance or issues. I have it in the 250 and 350 pickups. Towing 10,000lbs you are topped out at about 55 in the hills and its working hard. But for plowing I have never run out of power in either truck and its barely working. I can put it to v and fill it with heavy wet snow and push it anywhere I want. Plus you can find these trucks new for around 25 with a plow. Whereas there diesel counter part is well into the 30's without a plow.


----------



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

Just bought the 42" snowblower, power implement hitch, all terrain tires, and operator cab for my Diesel Walker Mower. Picking it up in NH tomorrow, Pictures to follow!


----------



## asps4u (Sep 16, 2009)

Sharp looking fleet! I really like that color blue on a Ford Truck! Looks like you take really good care of your stuff.


----------



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

I like the blue as well wish it was red to match the others tho. We bought it before we decided to go with red. Have the same brands of trucks and plows makes stocking parts and maintaining equipment extremely simple. My best advice to anyone is find a brand you like find a good dealer that will support it and stick with it. We run:

Ford Trucks
Fisher Plows and Sanders
Toro Snowblowers
Now Walker Snowblower as well


----------



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks bacwudzme. I love that kubota you have I've been looking at one of those to do a residential route that is really tight.


----------



## justinizzi (Sep 12, 2009)

what part of RI. do you work in we are in Westerly


----------



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

We do work in South Kingstown, East Greenwich, Watch Hill and Narragansett. Its Just my dad and one guy so we are very selective of the properties that we maintain typically high end. I am based out of New Britain, CT and we service the greater Hartford Area.


----------



## justinizzi (Sep 12, 2009)

Ok ya we do alot in Watch Hill.


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

one problem I hate black grills


----------



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm not a fan of them either but it's what they come with and unfortunately chromes grills don't pay the bills payup


----------



## fordboy (Nov 24, 2005)

any pics of the walker?


----------



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=96538

It won't let me repost the pic.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

The F-350's have a strong front end for sure. I put my V on my old Dodge 3/4 ton once, and the thing squatted like crazy. 

You have nice, clean equipment. Hope your winter is going well.


----------



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

I appreciate the compliments. The winter ended up not being too bad could have been better. Good luck with the rest of the winter.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice fleet!


----------



## DobbinsINC (Jan 20, 2010)

looks good


----------

